# Help! Emulsion washing right out



## Annchan (Mar 6, 2016)

Here's what I've experienced:

First time I tried the emulsion method, I used a scoopcoater, a 200 watt incandescent light, and left it to cure for 25 min. When I washed it out, it was ok - but a little of the design came off so I decided to use remover and try it again.

Second time, everything was the same but I left it under for 35 min. All of emulsion washed out in a matter of minutes. I thought maybe there was some remover still in the screen, so I washed with degreaser and tried again. This time, I let it cure for 45 min. Again, all emulsion washed out quickly.

What's happening? The emulsion had two days to dry each time. It's about a month old. Used a scoop coater with one pull on each side every time. 

Thanks!


----------



## DNeeld (Sep 8, 2010)

Annchan said:


> a 200 watt incandescent light


That is the problem. An incandescent bulb won't cure emulsion in any acceptable time frame. 

You need at a minimum a 400W halogen.


----------



## yaqngie (Jul 1, 2013)

Agree you need a halogen. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Decal_Designs (Jul 4, 2005)

That's right. You are not exposing your screen with that light bulb.


----------



## chuckh (Mar 22, 2008)

Your incandescent light source is not emitting the proper UV wave lengths. You can make an inexpensive exposure unit with a light box and "gro light" fluorescent tubes. Exposure time is about 10 -12 minutes.


----------

